# Hello new to the Forum



## Steeldoctor50 (Jan 10, 2016)

Just wanted to say hey. New user on the forum. Looking forward to tapping into some new information and resources to help me out. Thanks to everyone in advance for all the help


----------



## bubble789 (Jan 10, 2016)

welcome, bro!


----------



## Steeldoctor50 (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks man. Looking to start the new year off right and start working towards my first show


----------



## brazey (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## bulltime8769 (Feb 4, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Riles (Feb 4, 2016)

Welcome


----------

